# Bow Hunting Club needs 2 members Harris Co



## jojoreb1174 (Mar 15, 2012)

Seeking 2 members for Hunting Club located in Northwest Harris County. 

Quality managed for almost 30 years, for P&Y and B&C bucks, our Club consists of 1,000 plus acres of a 4,000 acres in a co-op quality management program for bow hunting only.  

This property consists of food plots, fields, planted pine, select cut pine, big hardwood bottoms & creeks. Also excellent Turkey hunting as well. $2500 yearly membership. 

Serious inquires only.

Jojoreb1174@yahoo.com 
706-984-1460 cell


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice! Some big gobblers in those pics.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (May 2, 2012)

Hey what happened to the pics? Just cause it's 90 in May means antlers are gonna be big!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (May 16, 2012)

Seen a big one cross the back horse pasture food plot last week. Looked like stove pipes going straight out of his head!


----------



## boarman1 (May 24, 2012)

This sounds like the perfect club. IF business picks up I might jump on board if  there is room.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Uncle Joe! What about some new pictures and it sounds like Boarman from Rome wants to be contacted.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Jul 5, 2012)

Where are them new pics at Bubba?


----------



## jojoreb1174 (Jul 5, 2012)

here are some of the photos, have not checked all the cameras yet. will download more this weekend, all except the big ones...ha ha


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Jul 9, 2012)

Some real stove pipes on a couple of those.


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Jul 25, 2012)

Come on Bubba! Show me some!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Jul 31, 2012)

Ah come on ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Aug 3, 2012)

What ya'll wating on???


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Aug 7, 2012)

ok we are waiting!!


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Aug 11, 2012)

oh Come on mate! Stove pipes there in 1 of those pics>


----------



## Idaho Mountain Man (Aug 13, 2012)

more pics please


----------



## jojoreb1174 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry guys, I haven't had time to upload pictures. Going to check cameras tomorrow. Check back soon!!!


----------



## alphaburner44 (Aug 20, 2012)

hey do you guys have a opening for a group of  three . let me know ill email you .


----------

